# Capt. Nathan's POC Jetty Report; POC, TX. 11/5/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Today was a great way to end our bull red trips for the year! Beautiful weather and some fun repeat clients. These boys had a ball ending the day with 21 bulls between 39-45â€. With the cooler water temps these big fish swam off to spawn, and fight another day with no problem.


----------

